# New Code: Automatic Parking Brake Release in cars with automatic transmission



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

samy_1985 said:


> For automatic release, it work on my 2012 f10, EMF->3000 Kodierdaten, 14->ADR_AKTIV->ADR_ein (ADR_Aus is the default)
> 
> Is possible to code the parking break to engage after engine is off? anyone can help with coding command.
> 
> thanks


For pre-LCI models, coding was required for automatic release. In LCI models, it releases from factory and attempts to follow the same coding will actually remove this function.

If auto-H is selected (no coding found of which I am aware to auto-engage) and on when car is turned off, then parking break will be on with next vehicle start. No coding is necessary.


----------



## A4427 (Jan 31, 2008)

This code is from 2013 BMW 740I scan. Any idea of what this might be? Is this related to parking brake as I understand? Easy to fix? Checking the car that I am about to purchase. Please help...

EMF - ETC Delay - during P gear request, during electrohydraulic mode DTC status (Picture attached)

The TPM lamp is on as well - any connection?


----------



## sirk77 (Apr 11, 2016)

*"DSC->3000 Allgemein, 20->Funktion_AutomaticDriveawayRelease_aktiv->aktiv (nicht_aktiv is the default)

EMF->3000 Kodierdaten, 14->ADR_AKTIV->ADR_ein (ADR_Aus is the default)"*

Does it work for F25?

I found easily "ADR_AKTIV" function in EMF but i cannot find "Funktion_AutomaticDriveawayRelease_aktiv" in DSC maybe due to some functions descriptions are in German!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

sirk77 said:


> *"DSC->3000 Allgemein, 20->Funktion_AutomaticDriveawayRelease_aktiv->aktiv (nicht_aktiv is the default)
> 
> EMF->3000 Kodierdaten, 14->ADR_AKTIV->ADR_ein (ADR_Aus is the default)"*
> 
> ...


What year is vehicle? If it is newer, as long as seat belt is buckled, it should already automatically release.


----------



## sirk77 (Apr 11, 2016)

production date 03/11,
I have checked parking brake is not automatically released even belt is fastened


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

sirk77 said:


> production date 03/11,
> I have checked parking brake is not automatically released even belt is fastened


Yes, that production date requires coding.

What is the full name of your DSC CAFD?


----------



## sirk77 (Apr 11, 2016)

CAFD_00000629_025_012_016.ncd

_________________________________________

i think i found solution after editing CAFD there is option to check available codes as below:
















it seems in F25 this function has different name! i will check tomorrow by coding...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

sirk77 said:


> CAFD_00000629_025_012_016.ncd
> 
> _________________________________________
> 
> ...


Automatic Hold is the Auto-H button by electronic brake. If Auto-H is enabled when shutdown, vehicle gets parking brake enabled. The purpose of coding is so it automatically releases.

In vehicle, I had Funktion_AutomaticHold_aktiv & Funktion_AutomaticDriveawayRelease_aktiv.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Does this make Auto-H turn on at startup like coding for auto start/stop off?


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

I can't believe everyone is so lazy just to disengange the parking brake before driving off. Have you guys seens what pilots go through just to take-off, land, and turn it off after parking every single time??


----------



## sirk77 (Apr 11, 2016)

AntDX316 said:


> I can't believe everyone is so lazy just to disengange the parking brake before driving off. Have you guys seens what pilots go through just to take-off, land, and turn it off after parking every single time??


haha... maybe you are right but forum is to find solution for coding not to explain why we should not code


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

AntDX316 said:


> Does this make Auto-H turn on at startup like coding for auto start/stop off?





AntDX316 said:


> I can't believe everyone is so lazy just to disengange the parking brake before driving off. Have you guys seens what pilots go through just to take-off, land, and turn it off after parking every single time??


You cannot enable Auto-H default 'ON' behavior, nor would I want this during exist from or entrance into a parking space. If engaged, I cannot as easily or smoothly control approach. Personally, it would be preferred to engage once I hit a certain distance or speed much like auto-locks or unfolding of mirrors.

There is lazy and there is smart efficiency. Why settle for the default programming when it can be personalized to one's preferences. I cannot believe someone who posted multiple times in a coding forum and stated they have coded their own vehicle would question others wanting to do the same.


----------



## Nasenbaernase (Jun 24, 2017)

JEG23 said:


> In MY 2012 and newer cars the parking brake can be automatically released by just pressing the accelerator pedal. This feature was not available in MY 2010-2011 cars. It can be activated by changing the following codes below:
> 
> *DSC->3000 Allgemein, 20->Funktion_AutomaticDriveawayRelease_aktiv->aktiv (nicht_aktiv is the default)
> 
> ...


I'm new to this... How do I enter the code? Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Nasenbaernase said:


> I'm new to this... How do I enter the code? Thanks


You may want to start with the STICKY guides.


----------



## mfshin (Feb 9, 2017)

I was successful on F10, 08/10 build date.
Is there way of functioning without drvier seat belt buckled?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mfshin said:


> I was successful on F10, 08/10 build date.
> Is there way of functioning without drvier seat belt buckled?


No.


----------



## sobanoodle (Sep 1, 2017)

Successfully coded 2011/01 F11. My old car had this auto release feature and I missed it a lot.
Now to get used to again 

Thank you for all the info!


----------



## Bolosman (Apr 5, 2017)

I've been looking into this too and drive a UK 2011 F01 740d and the production date is stated as 01/03/2011 according to ISTA. I have my I Level at F001 - 17-07-502 and the latest psdzdata files (thanks ShaunS...) but within the EMF module I still have no CAFD file visible to be able to edit.

Does this mean mine is also non programmable?

:-(


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Bolosman said:


> I've been looking into this too and drive a UK 2011 F01 740d and the production date is stated as 01/03/2011 according to ISTA. I have my I Level at F001 - 17-07-502 and the latest psdzdata files (thanks ShaunS...) but within the EMF module I still have no CAFD file visible to be able to edit.
> 
> Does this mean mine is also non programmable?
> 
> :-(


Do you have a screenshot of EMF?


----------



## Bolosman (Apr 5, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Do you have a screenshot of EMF?


Hi Almaretto,

Not at the moment but from your previous post my EMF file looks like your attached pic on the right.


----------

